# Music in Vienna



## Guest

I'm living in Vienna, Austria, for all of 2011 and have been to regular concerts at the Musikverein. My last one, for the 2010/2011 season is next week with the Orchestre de Paris/Daniel Gatti/Leif Ove Andsnes (Klavier). Then I will see, at the Wiener Konzerthaus, within the next 10 days Andras Schiff and Maurizio Pollini.

I have some wonderful concerts earmarked for the next season too, as I don't return to Australia until Christmas. If anyone is interested in comments about these concerts and recitals, plus any aspect of the musical pilgrimage I'm on I would be pleased to do it (as friends at home are 'ho-hum' and not into music at all!).


----------



## kv466

Thanks...while I've never lived there, the time I've spent in Vienna is a truly treasure one...beautiful city balanced perfectly in yesterday and today...enjoy your time and yes, come back here and let us know how some of them shows went...gayola


----------

